# فساتين سهره 2013 تفضلوا بالإختيار



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

فساتين سهره 2013 تفضلوا بالإختيار
​*




بعد النجاح الرائعه للمجموعات السابقه لفساتين الزفاف والسهره

عدنا إليكم ب 42 موديل مختلف ومتنوع ماخذين بعين الإعتبار آراء زبائننا الكرام 

ولكن لدينا مفاجأة رائعه سوف تسعد جميع الفتيات وهي تعاقدنا مع كادر متكامل في الصين لتفصيل الفساتين على حسب مواصفات الزبونه ويمكنك التعديل والإضافه على الفستان كما ترغبون

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم المناسبات هنالك تشاهدي قسم فساتين السهرة

وتجدي داخلها الموديلات مع كافه التفاصيل التي نحتاجها 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





الطلب ياخذ شهراً واحداً الى شهر ونصف على حسب الموديل

يشحن الفستان إلينا من الصين على شركة ارامكس بعد استيلامه نشحنه اليكم على حسب 

شركات الشحن التي ترغبون فيها 

اختاري ماترغبين ودعي الباقي علينا نحن رهن اشارتكم 

سوف نعتمد طلباتكم فقط التي نستلمها عن طريق المتجر 
​*
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهو​


----------

